
The FCC will publish phone numbers of robocallers and telemarketers every week - valine
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/21/9583208/fcc-weekly-data-telemarketing-robocalls
======
neoCrimeLabs
If only they would go after political robo-callers.

It will never happen, but I like to dream big.

~~~
hwstar
For my SIP home phone line, I use Asterisk with an audio captcha to filter out
most political calls, I enable the captch a couple of weeks before the
election, and then disable it after the election. It works well.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.engadget.com/2015/10/22/fcc-publish-robocall-
numb...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/10/22/fcc-publish-robocall-numbers/),
which points to this.

